# <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsage



## subwoofer (May 3, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsage*

ArmyTek have just announced a bumper crop of new models!

You may have already seen the announcement of the new Predator v2.5 and the Pro and basic models, but I've just spotted lots of new models over on the ArmTek website. Some are already going into production and some are still in R&D. I, for one, am excited to see ArmyTek expanding its range and look forward to seeing the final production models!

Look at this list!:

Search & Rescue
Armytek Barracuda / Black / XM-L2 / 1390lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Barracuda / Gold / XM-L2 / 1390lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Barracuda / Silver / XM-L2 / 1390lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Barracuda / Black / XM-L2 (Warm) / 1240lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Grizzly / Black / MK-R / 1800lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Grizzly / Gold / MK-R / 1800lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Grizzly / Silver / MK-R / 1800lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650
Armytek Grizzly / Black / MK-R (Warm) / 1800lm / 4°:40° / 2x18650

Hunting & Military
Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 / Black / XP-G2 / 670lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 / Gold / XP-G2 / 670lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 / Silver / XP-G2 / 670lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Predator Pro v2.5 / Black / XP-G2 (Warm) / 640lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Predator v2.5 / Black / XP-G2 / 670lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Predator v2.5 / Black / XP-G2 (Warm) / 670lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Predator v2.5 / Black / XP-E (Green) / 270lm / 5°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Viking Pro v2.5 / Black / XM-L2 / 850lm / 10°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Viking Pro v2.5 / Gold / XM-L2 / 850lm / 10°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Viking Pro v2.5 / Silver / XM-L2 / 850lm / 10°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Viking Pro v2.5 / Black / XM-L2 (Warm) / 740lm / 10°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Viking v2.5 / Black / XM-L2 / 1010lm / 10°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Viking v2.5 / Black / XM-L2 (Warm) / 870lm / 10°:40° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A

Outdoor & Camping
Armytek Smart A2 / XM-L2 / 620lm / TIR 20°:80° / 2xAA
Armytek Smart A2 / XM-L2 (Warm) / 530lm / TIR 20°:80° / 2xAA
Armytek Smart A1 / XM-L2 / 340lm / TIR 20°:80° / 1xAA
Armytek Smart A1 / XM-L2 (Warm) / 300lm / TIR 20°:80° / 1xAA
Armytek Smart C2i / XM-L2 / 1010lm / TIR 20°:80° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Smart C2i / XM-L2 (Warm) / 870lm / TIR 20°:80° / 1x18650 or 2xCR123A
Armytek Smart C1 / XM-L2 / 620lm / TIR 20°:80° / 1xCR123A or RCR123 Li-Ion
Armytek Smart C1 / XM-L2 (Warm) / 530lm / TIR 20°:80° / 1xCR123A or RCR123 Li-Ion
Armytek Partner A2 / XP-G / 280lm / TIR 20°:70° / 2xAA
Armytek Partner A2 Mini / XP-G / 280lm / TIR 20°:70° / 2xAA
Armytek Partner A1 / XP-G / 230lm / TIR 20°:70° / 1xAA
Armytek Partner A1 Mini / XP-G / 230lm / TIR 20°:70° / 1xAA
Armytek Partner C1 / XP-G / 280lm / TIR 20°:70° / 1xCR123A
Armytek Partner C1 Mini / XP-G / 280lm / TIR 20°:70° / 1xCR123A
Armytek Partner A2 / XM-L / 330lm / TIR 50°:90° / 2xAA
Armytek Partner A2 Mini / XM-L / 330lm / TIR 50°:90° / 2xAA
Armytek Partner A1 / XM-L / 260lm / TIR 50°:90° / 1xAA
Armytek Partner A1 Mini / XM-L / 260lm / TIR 50°:90° / 1xAA
Armytek Partner C1 / XM-L / 330lm / TIR 50°:90° / 1xCR123A
Armytek Partner C1 Mini / XM-L / 330lm / TIR 50°:90° / 1xCR123A

Headlamps
Armytek Wizard Pro / XM-L2 / 1010lm / TIR 70°:120° / 1x18650
Armytek Wizard Pro / XM-L2 (Warm) / 870lm / TIR 70°:120° / 1x18650
Armytek Wizard Pro Wide / XM-L2 / 1010lm / TIR 90°:120° / 1x18650
Armytek Wizard Pro Wide / XM-L2 (Warm) / 870lm / TIR 90°:120° / 1x18650
Armytek Tiara Pro / XM-L2 / 340lm / 90°:120° / 1xAA 
Armytek Tiara Pro / XM-L2 (Warm) / 300lm / 90°:120° / 1xAA

Bicycle Lights
Armytek Gallant / XM-L2 / 1010lm / 20°:70° / 4x18650
Armytek Gallant / XM-L2 (Warm) / 870lm / 20°:70° / 4x18650
Armytek Forsage / MT-G2 / 2120lm / 20°:70° / 4x18650
Armytek Forsage / MT-G2 (Warm) / 2000lm / 20°:70° / 4x18650


----------



## subwoofer (May 3, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Just a bit more information. Today (03 May 2013)....

The following ones are 'Preparing for Production' -
Armytek Grizzly
Armytek Smart A2
Armytek Smart A1
Armytek Smart C2i
Armytek Smart C1
Armytek Partner A2
Armytek Partner A1
Armytek Partner C1
Armytek Wizard Pro
Armytek Wizard Pro Wide


And these are still in R&D - 
Armytek Partner A2 Mini
Armytek Partner A1 Mini
Armytek Partner C1 Mini
Armytek Tiara Pro
Armytek Gallant
Armytek Forsage


----------



## Sukram (May 3, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

This's good news. I'm waiting for a new headlamp Wizard Pro 1010 lm from Armytek. I think it will fantastic. Here are some pictures of beamshots http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?288932-Armytek-wizard
I can't wait for this headlamp any more:naughty:


----------



## bluemax_1 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

I wonder why ArmyTek seems to be stuck on a 40-degree spill? All their flashlights are apparently designed with it. 4-degree hotspot, 40-degree spill, 5-degree hotspot, 40-degree spill. 10-degree hotspot, still 40-degree spill.

In comparison, lights like the Eagletac G25C2-mkII, Olight M22 and Nitecore P25, are all somewhere in the 5-7 degree hotspot and 55-60 degree spill range. Good combination of throw while having a nice wide spill beam that will illuminate a subject's hands from 10' away when aimed at their face/eyes. The spill also lights up a much larger area when clearing a room or scanning a backyard or dark alley. These narrow spillbeam lights cause much more tunnel vision.

Love the incredible versatility and programmability of the ArmyTek Pro interfaces, but they need better reflector designs.


Max


----------



## kj2 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

oeh, that Grizzly one  goes on my watchlist


----------



## reppans (May 3, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsage*

Zebralight with a warranty and customer service.... I'm in.


----------



## KarstGhost (May 3, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Dang bumper crop is right! That is an impressive list of options. I've been wanting to try an Armytek so the time is near.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 3, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Holy, looks like they will have a full product line, finally something for everyone


----------



## IsraelOutdoor (May 11, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

The grizzly look awesome! 1800 lumens is amazing output for 2*18650 flashlight. 
are somebody know when will it be available for purchase?


----------



## Craig K (May 12, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

New MK-R led? the grizzly looks interesting this is the first time I have heard of this MK-R led.


----------



## Craig K (May 12, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Where are ArmyTek lights made?


----------



## kj2 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



Craig K said:


> Where are ArmyTek lights made?



China


----------



## Craig K (May 12, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Thanks kj2


----------



## utlgoa (May 13, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Cree MC-E on steroids *
See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



Craig K said:


> New MK-R led? the grizzly looks interesting this is the first time I have heard of this MK-R led.



*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Craig K (May 14, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Not that many posts in this thread I thought this thread would create huge interest.


----------



## shelm (May 14, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

impressive features list on the smart a1!!


----------



## kj2 (May 16, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Partner A1










Partner A2









and the C1


----------



## TEEJ (May 16, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

A list of names, many sub-sets, etc...too much text info to process.

It makes me wonder if they are spreading themselves too thin?


----------



## Glenn7 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Just a heads up if nobody has noticed the Grizzly is now updated for pumping out 2120 lumens :thumbsup: this is going to be a bit of butt kicker thrower.


----------



## gopajti (May 19, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Barracuda with *XM-L2 U3* led, limited edition, 1450 LED lumen
http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/search-and-rescue/armytek-barracuda-xml2-u3.html


----------



## kj2 (May 19, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Armytek Partner now at HKe.


----------



## scsmith (May 19, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



> Where are ArmyTek lights made?


My Viking S box says assembled in Canada with US and Japan electronic components. Which may mean they're made in China and then the Cree or Nichia LED is put into the host when it arrives in Canada so they can claim that they're assembled in Canada. Of course they may have shipped production fully to China by now.


----------



## scsmith (May 19, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



> Armytek Grizzly Mt-G2...
> ​
> 
> World's first MT-G2 LED flashlight!


 From www.armytek.com/products/flashlights. 

I guess they missed the memo on the Crelant 7G10 and Solarforce S2200 (and vinhnguyen54 and the other custom builders MT-G2 lights here on CPF - like my vinh MT-G2 DD P60 drop-in :devil: ).


----------



## UMDTERPS (May 21, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Armytek Smart A2 / XM-L2 / 620lm / TIR 20°:80° / 2xAA
Armytek Smart A2 / XM-L2 (Warm) / 530lm / TIR 20°:80° / 2xAA

Looks like the lights have been posted: http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights

Dang! Thats a bright AA, maybe overstated...I wonder what the LUX will be? But I am really curious about the bikes lights.


----------



## shelm (May 21, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



UMDTERPS said:


> Armytek Smart A2 / XM-L2 / 620lm / TIR 20°:80° / 2xAA
> Armytek Smart A2 / XM-L2 (Warm) / 530lm / TIR 20°:80° / 2xAA
> 
> Looks like the lights have been posted: http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights
> ...



see here for further discussion of Smart flashlight:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361905-Armytek-Smart-A1-(1x-Eneloop-AA-340-lumen)


----------



## Glenn7 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Hmmm just noticed another change again for the Grizzly, they are now going to use the MT-G2 instead of the MK-R.


----------



## king2penn (May 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Really like the difference in feel and texture of the ArmyTek anodizing vs the other brands


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



Glenn7 said:


> Hmmm just noticed another change again for the Grizzly, they are now going to use the MT-G2 instead of the MK-R.



"World's first MT-G2 LED flashlight!" well they can forget about that claim


----------



## king2penn (May 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

The Crelant 7G10 MT-G2 had a pretty tight hotspot with a neutral tint to it. Light companies like to say in their adverts that they are often the first in the world with that LED - but that is often not true


----------



## Glenn7 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



kj2 said:


> "World's first MT-G2 LED flashlight!" well they can forget about that claim



Well they actually said it when they were going to be using the MK-R led, so I guess they need to change the title.


----------



## subwoofer (May 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



king2penn said:


> Really like the difference in feel and texture of the ArmyTek anodizing vs the other brands



Totally agree with you. The matt finish feels very different. To me it feels somehow softer, warmer to the touch and fantastically grippy.

I have seen a few other lights with a matt finish to the anodising, but the ArmyTek Predator was the first one I knew of. I remember when the Predator originally came out there was a split between those that liked the feel of it and those that seemed to really dislike it.

The only down-side is that matt anodised surfaces seem to show marks more than shiny ones so they look 'used' quicker.


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*







Limited Edition?? Didn't know that


----------



## shelm (May 23, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

unique stunning looks!!


----------



## thedoc007 (May 23, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Someone has to bring it up...Armytek TIARA? What were they smoking that day? 

I've been looking at Armytek for a while...only company who makes impact/water resistant claims WELL past the specs. I really want to try one out, see if the build is really as robust as the claims. Now, the hard part is going to be choosing one.


----------



## utlgoa (May 23, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



kj2 said:


> oeh, that Grizzly one  goes on my watchlist


The Grizzly featuring the Cree MK-R LED is no longer being advertised on the site. What's up with that ?


----------



## kj2 (May 23, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



utlgoa said:


> The Grizzly featuring the Cree MK-R LED is no longer being advertised on the site. What's up with that ?



Is now advertised with the MT-G2 led.


----------



## Sukram (May 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



kj2 said:


> Partner A1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Partner flashlights are in stock and till 7th June with 20% discount. One more discount from armytek. Good!


----------



## utlgoa (May 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Is the Armytek Grizzly featuring the Cree MK-R..... D.O.A. ?


kj2 said:


> Is now advertised with the MT-G2 led.


----------



## kj2 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



utlgoa said:


> Is the Armytek Grizzly featuring the Cree MK-R..... D.O.A. ?



Dead on arrival ??


----------



## subwoofer (May 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



kj2 said:


> Dead on arrival ??



The Grizzly has just changed course slightly.


----------



## kj2 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



utlgoa said:


> Is the Armytek Grizzly featuring the Cree MK-R..... D.O.A. ?





subwoofer said:


> The Grizzly has just changed course slightly.



I know, but don't understand the 'D.O.A.' remark.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 27, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

What is the MT-G2? Throwy vs Floody?


----------



## thedoc007 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Very floody, like no other LED out there. The thing is huge...that of course means that without a simply enormous reflector, focusing it at all is going to be virtually impossible. 

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C... Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampMTG2.pdf


----------



## candle lamp (May 28, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Hi all! :wave:

Here is Armytek Partner (XP-G R5) series review.


----------



## phantom23 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



bluemax_1 said:


> I wonder why ArmyTek seems to be stuck on a 40-degree spill? All their flashlights are apparently designed with it. 4-degree hotspot, 40-degree spill, 5-degree hotspot, 40-degree spill. 10-degree hotspot, still 40-degree spill.


I think that's because they are using deep reflectors because their lights are supposed to be throwy. And they are. Everything is fine as long as you don' want to use them for any other purposes. That's why I sold my Predator, it's nice, compact with good modes spacing but not versatile at all, spill is just too tight for less than 50 yards illumination.


----------



## jamie.91 (May 29, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

The partner is looking like a right winner

33yard drop resistant and water tight and 2 modes with just the right amount of lumens!

Perfect for me as long as it accepts rcr123a's

Jamie


----------



## markr6 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

I never owned an Amrytek but the finish looks the same in all their photos. The first thing that comes to mind is "nails on the chalkboard". Can any owners confirm this finish? Do you like it better than the usual smooth anodized finish?


----------



## subwoofer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



jamie.91 said:


> The partner is looking like a right winner
> 
> 33yard drop resistant and water tight and 2 modes with just the right amount of lumens!
> 
> ...




33 yard drop resistant - Wow, that is tough, a drop of 33 yards is BIG 

I'm currently working on a review of the Partner A1, A2 and C1 (as well as the Barracuda and new Viking and Viking Pro) and can confirm the C1 has a maximum input voltage of 3.5V. This means that the less common 3V rechargeable cells would be OK, but basically it is aimed at primary CR123s being used.




markr6 said:


> I never owned an Amrytek but the finish looks the same in all their photos. The first thing that comes to mind is "nails on the chalkboard". Can any owners confirm this finish? Do you like it better than the usual smooth anodized finish?



Armytek do have a distinctive matt finish (which is very anti-reflective). I love it. It gives grip without knurling and feels 'softer' and 'warmer' to the touch than smooth anodising. Very subjective description, but hopefully gives you an impression.

I know some people have expressed a strong dislike for this finish when the first Predators hit the market, but this always happens when something different comes along.

The only downside I find is that the matt finish picks up marks and dirt more easily than a smooth finish, but to me this is out weighed by the feel and grip it provides.


----------



## jamie.91 (May 29, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



subwoofer said:


> 33 yard drop resistant - Wow, that is tough, a drop of 33 yards is BIG .



Is 33yards enough for a flashlight to reach terminal velocity?

Über smart people feel free to step in now


----------



## subwoofer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



jamie.91 said:


> Is 33yards enough for a flashlight to reach terminal velocity?
> 
> Über smart people feel free to step in now



In air - no

with a drop of 33 yards it will be travelling at approximately 54 mph

(Although we don't know the specific drag coefficient of the Partner lights, the terminal velocity in air will be more than 54mph)


----------



## benhar (May 29, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



jamie.91 said:


> Is 33yards enough for a flashlight to reach terminal velocity?
> 
> Über smart people feel free to step in now



Depends... Is it the African or European model, and are coconuts involved?


----------



## jamie.91 (May 29, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

Thank you for that 

54mph is still quite fast bare in mind, 

Now how fast from waist height lol


----------



## subwoofer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



jamie.91 said:


> Thank you for that
> 
> 54mph is still quite fast bare in mind,
> 
> Now how fast from waist height lol



~9mph depending on your height :nana: and if you are carrying coconuts or not.


----------



## jamie.91 (May 29, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

Hahaa love cpf


----------



## bluemax_1 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



phantom23 said:


> I think that's because they are using deep reflectors because their lights are supposed to be throwy. And they are. Everything is fine as long as you don' want to use them for any other purposes. That's why I sold my Predator, it's nice, compact with good modes spacing but not versatile at all, spill is just too tight for less than 50 yards illumination.


That can't be the reason. Sure a 4-degree hotspot XP-G2 equipped light will be throwy, and maybe the 40-degree spill is a compromise that has to be made for it, but why on earth make a 10-degree hotspot/40-degree spill XM-L flashlight? It's not throwy AND has narrow spill. That sounds like a really poor beam pattern except for very specific uses (where you really want to limit the spill? In which case, TIR or a collimator would be the optimal choice).

It just seems like poor reflector design to me. Look at virtually all the other XM-L tactical lights available right now. Anywhere between a 5-degree to 10-degree hotspot, and anywhere from 50-65 degree spill. Way more usable beam pattern.

I AM really curious about the Wizard Pro though (that's the 18650 headlamp right?). The questionable watertightness of my ZL SC80 has left me a bit wary about their lights (not to mention more than a few ridiculously long waits for malfunctioning light repair/replacement). Interested to see how the Wizard Pro does (especially since Armytek's lights appear to be quite well made as far as being waterproof and impact ratings go. If one of these companies could make one of these... non-conventional form headlamps along the lines of the ZL SC52 (1xAA based with multiple brightness modes and high efficiency), I'd be all over it.


Max


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



jamie.91 said:


> Is 33yards enough for a flashlight to reach terminal velocity?
> 
> Über smart people feel free to step in now



In case you wanted to figure it out the Final velocity for objects falling on earth is the square root of (2*gd). (That doesn't take into account wind drag which is huge the faster you go and other smaller variables such as being farther from the center of the earth etc.) g=9.8 meters per second per second or 32 feet per second per second. D is the distance something was released/dropped from... the claim here is 33 yards or 99 feet. Thus the speed hitting the ground is aproximately:

The square root of 2*32'/sec squared*99' = square root of 6336 feet squared per second squared or +/- 80 feet per second or 54 mph.

My guess is terminal velocity would be about 150 mph - if it could handle that kind of impact they might as well advertise that as able to handle a 50,000 foot fall!

That's impressive if true! Though the average guy could slam it on the pavement harder than that if he were really trying.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jun 1, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

Thanks for that  

I threw my solarforce l2p at the floor once in anger, survived without much drama at all


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



rickypanecatyl said:


> the claim here is 33 yards or 99 feet.



The main problem here is that the claim is not 33 yards impact proof. I was simply having a bit of fun with jamie.91 who got it wrong. The 33 yards is the submersion depth if you check Armytek's website.

ot sure about the drop distance. Most only claim 1m.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jun 2, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

Sorry about that, the claim on their website said 33ft impact resistant


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



jamie.91 said:


> Sorry about that, the claim on their website said 33ft impact resistant



It does indeed, so that is 11yrds impact resistant. Still pretty good, and I'm half tempted to try this with one of the Partners I have on test.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*



subwoofer said:


> The main problem here is that the claim is not 33 yards impact proof. I was simply having a bit of fun with jamie.91 who got it wrong. The 33 yards is the submersion depth if you check Armytek's website.
> 
> ot sure about the drop distance. Most only claim 1m.



Ahhh... I didn't see that... was assuming! 

33 feet sounds more precise than 30 or 35ish... like they know it won't do 34?


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

A single cell light with a 80 lumen low doesn't seem very practical.


----------



## Sukram (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Subwoofer, there are not more Armytek Partner mini at their site http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/outdoor-and-camping/


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



Sukram said:


> Subwoofer, there are not more Armytek Partner mini at their site http://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/outdoor-and-camping/



Armytek have told me the Partner Mini will not be made now. It will be replaced with something else not yet divulged.


----------



## GunnarGG (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek -*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Ahhh... I didn't see that... was assuming!
> 
> 33 feet sounds more precise than 30 or 35ish... like they know it won't do 34?



It's probably derived from the metric scale.
33 feet = 10 m


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek -*



subwoofer said:


> Armytek have told me the Partner Mini will not be made now. It will be replaced with something else not yet divulged.


I wondered about that. A 2-mode light these days seems a little... old school. Granted, there are still folks who would prefer a simple interface, but something like 4/7's Tactical interface lights has wider appeal with 2 simple modes, but a wider variety of flexible programming options


GunnarGG said:


> It's probably derived from the metric scale.
> 33 feet = 10 m


That would seem logical, except it doesn't explain why the rest of their ratings are in feet and yards with no simple correlation to meters, eg. the 33 yard immersion rating, or the Predator Pro's 55 yard immersion rating and 383 yard beam distance, or hotspot diameter in feet at 300 foot range etc.

The 33 ft impact rating is the same as listed for the Predator Pro 2.5


Max


----------



## GunnarGG (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

Yeah, the units used seems to be a mess.
It would be good if they used both m/ft, g/oz, mm/inch etc.
Edit: Maybe not such a mess after all. Immersion rate 30 m and for predator pro 50 m and then converted to yards.
The throw is what it is.


Just noticed that I changed the thread title in my last post, I have complained about that in some other thread. 

I made that post on my phone with Tapatalk and the original title was to long then.
So, changing back now, sorry.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

Yup, quoting specs in both metric and standard would make the most sense. I noticed even the flashlight dimensions are quoted in inches. Isn't ArmyTek a Canadian based company? I thought the Canucks were metric? I guess we know who their target market is.


Max


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, For*

The Partner XM-L models have just landed on my test bench.

The first impressions are good and I like the diffused beam a lot.

Here is a close up of the honeycomb diffuser lens in front of a TIR optic.


----------



## sbbsga (Jun 6, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



subwoofer said:


> Here is a close up of the honeycomb diffuser lens in front of a TIR optic.



Yes! One more reason for me to get the XM-L version. Looking forward to the rest of the review. 

Thank you!


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



bluemax_1 said:


> I wonder why ArmyTek seems to be stuck on a 40-degree spill? All their flashlights are apparently designed with it. 4-degree hotspot, 40-degree spill, 5-degree hotspot, 40-degree spill. 10-degree hotspot, still 40-degree spill.
> 
> In comparison, lights like the Eagletac G25C2-mkII, Olight M22 and Nitecore P25, are all somewhere in the 5-7 degree hotspot and 55-60 degree spill range. Good combination of throw while having a nice wide spill beam that will illuminate a subject's hands from 10' away when aimed at their face/eyes. The spill also lights up a much larger area when clearing a room or scanning a backyard or dark alley. These narrow spillbeam lights cause much more tunnel vision.
> 
> ...



We disagree on that.
In all the lights we tested we found that a hotspot a 4 or 5 degree hotspot and 40 degree spill is preferable to 55-60 spill.
At a distance of 3 meters a 40-degree hotspot is more than enough to see the hole body, head to too and then some.
Specially indoors the rebounds from ceiling and walls will be already to much to our liking. 
A circle centred on the head of a person does normally not have to be wider than 1.5 meters from centre. We measured that 15 Lux is more than enough to keep it tactical.
To give the max. numbers on the outside of the spill, we would not need (want) more Lux than 10 to 15.
That is a light for OUR tactical perpose. 

If You need to see more people or a wider perimeter take an other light, there are lots of good floody lights but Sooooo little good small tactical throwers with a good hotspot and littl spill. 
From our point of view, it is no flow, it is a great designe feature that most manufactors don't have at the moment.
my 2 cents


----------



## benhar (Jun 7, 2013)

*<<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



Grizzlyb said:


> We disagree on that.
> In all the lights we tested we found that a hotspot a 4 or 5 degree hotspot and 40 degree spill is preferable to 55-60 spill.
> At a distance of 3 meters a 40-degree hotspot is more than enough to see the hole body, head to too and then some.
> Specially indoors the rebounds from ceiling and walls will be already to much to our liking.
> ...



Interesting insight, you have me reconsidering which light goes by my bed and which by the back door. I originally wanted my Predator by my bed, but assumed a throwy light wouldn't be good for indoors.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

I don't think bluemax was objecting to A light with 40 degree spill...he was taking issue with the fact that ALL of the Armytek lights are that way. It means that if you want to try an Armytek light, you have virtually no options for spill beam. You can have any spill pattern you like, as long as you like 40 degrees, to paraphrase an old saying. Most companies have a little more variation than that. I don't think it is a negative either, it distinguishes them from the competition, but I think bluemax has a fair point also. Thankfully there are lots of options out there.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



thedoc007 said:


> I don't think bluemax was objecting to A light with 40 degree spill...he was taking issue with the fact that ALL of the Armytek lights are that way.


What he ment to say I don't know, I am not bluemax , 
But that is not what bluemax said. 
He writes: "_Good combination of throw while having a nice wide spill beam that will illuminate a subject's hands from 10' away when aimed at their face/eyes. The spill also lights up a much larger area when clearing a room or scanning a backyard or dark alley. These narrow spillbeam lights cause much more tunnel vision_", and _that they need better reflector designs_.

We found that in many real live situations the beam of a tactical light SHOULD be tight with little spill. We use a Tactical Light in a different way. Mainly to get an advantage while arresting an aggressive person.
Most LEO's walk around with lights with a more flood type beam. Not while that is so tactical (most LEO's don't think that much about tactics), but while it is more practical. Pure from a tactical view that is not the best way.
An XP-G2 LED with a 5 degree Hotspot and a max of 40 degree spill is close to what a light should have when we talk about a tactical light.
90% of the time we operate in normal light or low light conditions, where there is enough light to see the surroundings.
No-light conditions are not that common and in that situation, the hotspot and 40 degree spill, are still more than enough to see the vicinity. We train 1000 of students every year and do these room entry's many times. It works perfectly, with no "tunnel vision". 

They don't need better reflector designs (from our point of view), this is a tactical light, so it has a fitting reflector design.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



benhar said:


> Interesting insight, you have me reconsidering which light goes by my bed and which by the back door. I originally wanted my Predator by my bed, but assumed a throwy light wouldn't be good for indoors.



I have the Predator by my bed. Instant on 18Hz Strobe mode. They wont know whats comming at them


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



Grizzlyb said:


> What he ment to say I don't know, I am not bluemax ,
> But that is not what bluemax said.
> He writes: "_Good combination of throw while having a nice wide spill beam that will illuminate a subject's hands from 10' away when aimed at their face/eyes. The spill also lights up a much larger area when clearing a room or scanning a backyard or dark alley. These narrow spillbeam lights cause much more tunnel vision_", and _that they need better reflector designs_.
> 
> ...


As with Ken J. Good's comments in the tactical use of strobe thread about differing opinions on what is tactical based on the user's needs and training on whether a flashlight should always start in strobe mode, the same can be said here about beam hotspot and spill widths.

If the primary purpose is for blinding one person who is most likely unarmed, a 40-degree spillbeam might well be adequate or even optimal. If the utility of the light might be more varied than that, the spillbeam may be too narrow for versatility in use. I can tell you that when you're chasing someone through dark backyards and alleyways, you want a nice wide spill so when you come around the corner, you can immediately see where the other guy is, where you're going AND easily identify what's in your vicinity. 

Same goes for clearing a room/house/building. Sometimes, you don't want to have the light on constantly because it makes it easy for someone to know exactly where you are, how you're moving and draw a bead on you, so you use the momentary to flash the light. With a good spillbeam, you can see most everything in an average sized room in one quick look. With a narrow spillbeam and very intense hotspot, you get tunnel vision and need to sweep the light to see the whole room.

When you come up on a person looking suspicious in the dark, you not only want to light them and their hands up, you want enough spill to notice if there's someone else in the dark maybe partially hidden by that dumpster. It's one thing not to want to light up your partner when most of the folks you encounter probably won't have a gun and your partner is trying to take them by surprise hand to hand, it's another thing when you want to be sure if there might be more than one person and they might have firearms.

By offering an XP-G2 model AND an XM-L model of the Predator Pro, you might think they're giving you the options of a more intense hotspot for better throw with the smaller XP-G2 LED, and a floodier beam with the XM-L, but no, you get a wider hotspot but the same narrow spillbeam with the XM-L. 

In contrast, reflectors like in the Eagletac G25C2-mkII, Olight M22 and Nitecore P25 all produce a hotspot of around 5-6 degrees and a spillbeam between 55-60 degrees with an XM-L LED, which produce a decent hotspot intensity for decent throw (and a good candela range for impairing someone's vision) while providing a nice wide spillbeam for quickly assessing the surrounding outside the hotspot.

Different strokes for different folks, but ArmyTek apparently has no intention of giving anyone other options (like Thrunite for example, with the standard and Turbo heads for the Scorpion). It's take it or leave it with the 40-degree spillbeam.


Max


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Hi Bluemax,

We train this clearing a room/house/building on an almost daily base.
We use lights like this Predator with the XP-G2 and we never had any problem with not finding the "possible" second man behind the dumpster. We sweep the places we need to search, indoors or outdoors. It is just a little more movement, but not that much more.
We tried more flood type beams with more spill, it wasn't that much better that we would want to give up the advantage we have from our tactical lights with the more nearow beam, (we talk about just 15degree more at the outside of the spill).

The same time we used more spill light, the hole room was lit-up more and we where also more easy targets. With the 40 degree spill we can see everything we want without putting the hole place in lights. When that is your goal, ok, us as much light as you want. You can even use a diffuser.

That tunnel vision never occurs in our trainings, they always find that illusive man behind the dumpster.
But we are still talking about incidents that really seldom occur in real live. (In Europe that is)
There are very little real 100% dark places in Holland and in the big city's even less.
And 99,9% of the violence we encounter will be hand to hand, and that is where our 40 degree tight beam tactical lights come in handy.
We would not want to give that advantage up for an imaginary chance that we need a 15degree more spill, with all the disadvantages that come with that.
Going on with that line, that 55 degree is better then 40 degree, because you could miss that second man, You can debate that 100degree spill is even better to find that third man, and so on.

40degree is enough for us to lit-up the place, thats it. Can't say more about it, then already said.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Grizzlyb,

Like I said different strokes for different folks, and different lights for different priorities. Where they could potentially appeal to a wider base with greater versatility (like some other companies that offer wider spillbeams or more narrowly focused beams), ArmyTek has apparently chosen to stick to narrow or even narrower (like their new TIR optic lights that have even less spill).

So I take it you're liking the new Predator Pro for work/tactical use? Is it just for personal use for a few, or is it something you're considering for the force as an issue light? What happened to the "for a light to be tactical, it MUST always turn on in strobe first. If the light is programmable/switchable, operators will switch it to a license reading mode"


Max


----------



## utlgoa (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Received the Barracuda XM-L2 U3 the other day and I was very impressed by the quality and workmanship. I will never purchase a flashlight that does not have the Cree XM-L2 U3. I wish that armytek could shorten the length of the Barracuda (even though it's named after a long, thin, aggressive fish) to something that would resemble certain lights from Rofis and Fenix.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



bluemax_1 said:


> Grizzlyb,
> 
> So I take it you're liking the new Predator Pro for work/tactical use? Is it just for personal use for a few, or is it something you're considering for the force as an issue light? What happened to the "for a light to be tactical, it MUST always turn on in strobe first. If the light is programmable/switchable, operators will switch it to a license reading mode"Max



Bluemax,

The reason for their choice about their light program I don't know. Ask ArmyTek.
I don't agree or disagree to what manufactures choose. 
What I did disagree about where the tactical statements You made as if it was the truth.
There is not such thing as 1 truth when it is about tactics.

And where did I say that this Predator Pro, in it's current state, would be a light that we could use? 
You are assuming things that are not there. And why would You do that?
As so often happens on the internet, many assumptions are spread like they are a reality.
When You would just ask me (in stead of take Your own assumptions for granted) if this light could be a light we could use in our program, I would have told You the answer.

Simple, No,
You gave some of the reasons Yourself.
Only the build quality and the light beam are very good.
At the moment the head is a bit to wide and the light is programmable and some other details.

So next time don't assume anything, just ask. 
Maybe I read it wrong, and the language barrier plays tricks, but Your answer has some "sarcasm undertones" in it.
But, then again You could be very sincere.

This manufacturer is working hard to develope some new lights, 1 of those lights will hopefully be more in the way we want our Tactical lights.
It is told to us, that it is very simple to change the program, so no operator can put in there own start-up modes.
Maybe just a limmited "LEO" serie of 30.000 pieces ?


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Grizzlyb,

No sarcasm intended. Your comments on the light simply sounded as if you folks were starting to train with the ArmyTek and/or test it 'in the field'/on the job, which is why I was wondering if the philosophy/mentality about the light's basic operation had changed.


Max


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

As interesting as the discussion about spill angle was, it seems to related to the Predator (and maybe Viking). This thread is about the NEW models, and the Predator and Viking are not included in the thread title.

But on the subject of spill angles, the Partner XM-L models have a lovely wide flood beam. A picture of the diffuser lens in included in my earlier post.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



subwoofer said:


> As interesting as the discussion about spill angle was, it seems to related to the Predator (and maybe Viking). This thread is about the NEW models, and the Predator and Viking are not included in the thread title.
> 
> But on the subject of spill angles, the Partner XM-L models have a lovely wide flood beam. A picture of the diffuser lens in included in my earlier post.


Any beamshots?


Max


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



bluemax_1 said:


> Any beamshots?
> 
> 
> Max



Hoping to take the beamshot photos tonight.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



subwoofer said:


> Hoping to take the beamshot photos tonight.



Looking forward to it. Are you by any chance getting the Wizard Pro for reviews? Of all the new models, that's the one I'm most interested in.


Max


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

So a couple of beamshot previews. More will be included in my review once finished:

First the Partner A2 XP-G
(as it turns out the A2 was simply the first one I photographed, but the A1 and C1 beamshots were identical so there is no point posting what looks like the same photo three times)

The hotspot is very wide and bright.







Then the Partner A2 XM-L
(same comment as above regarding A1 and C1)

Thanks to the larger emitter and diffuser the Partner A2 XM-L has a very soft hotspot and an excellent floody beam. There is a particular 'character' to the beam which I will discuss in the review, but this is not something you really notice when using it.






The photos were taken on different occasions but the exposure is identical.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Armytek Grizzly lights are now shown as using the MT-G2 instead of the previous MK-R

what's the logic behind that do you guys think?

is the MK-R not feasible due to its 11.7 Vf?

the MK-R is smaller, however, so that probably would've made it easier to integrate i guess


----------



## MBentz (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Anyone have any new info on the Grizzly?


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

I notice now actual pictures of the Grizzly are up :thumbsup: wondering how well this thing will throw with that big led, tho it does have a fairly big reflector.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



Glenn7 said:


> I notice now actual pictures of the Grizzly are up :thumbsup: wondering how well this thing will throw with that big led, tho it does have a fairly big reflector.



The pictures on Armytek's website are CAD images, not real photos. They do look convincing, but are not the real thing ....yet.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Yes I did have a good look at them after I posted, but hey 1 step closer..... now I suppose your going to tell me Santa doesn't exist he's just a CAD drawing


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



Glenn7 said:


> Yes I did have a good look at them after I posted, but hey 1 step closer..... now I suppose your going to tell me Santa doesn't exist he's just a CAD drawing



No, Santa is not a CAD drawing... any more I cannot say


----------



## lionken07 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

Any word on the Grizzly?


----------



## photonmaster (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



lionken07 said:


> Any word on the Grizzly?



Good question! Come on Armytek, any news? We need the Grizzly and the V2 Wizard Pro! NEED :duh2:


----------



## nunnya (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

I'm starting to lose faith Armytek. Where's the grizzly?

nunnya


----------



## alert_01 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Grizzly will be delayed looks like, I do not know why. I asked Sandra about it, but just got info its not ready yet.. ;-( In the meantime I ordered Wizard Pro CRI90 Limited Edition to survive this period ;-). There is now sale for Warm flashlights, but G|rizzly preorder is not in ;-(. I am desperately waiting for it.


----------



## svhunter (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

The Tiara is the one I'm waiting on. Anyone know any time frame?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Here's a thread in the Armytek forum, where the official response is that the Grizzly is delayed. They also said that all updates would be posted in this thread. Thought that some of you might want to know!

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?312621-Armytek-Grizzly


----------



## nunnya (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Thanks KeeblerElf. I guess I'll hold off on getting a thrower a little longer. Do you think they're having production problems?

nunnya


----------



## alert_01 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Or do you have an idea what models are promoted first? There is a huge amunt with ETA Q1/14 but its almost over and nothing is out!?


----------



## shelm (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



alert_01 said:


> with ETA Q1/14 but its almost over and



What is Q1? 
quarter??

it's been changed to T1, first trimester 14.
all other new releases too.

T1.


----------



## ven (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

yes Q1 is 1/4 -1 or 1st 3 months of year


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



shelm said:


> What is Q1?
> quarter??
> 
> it's been changed to T1, first trimester 14.
> ...


I'm still seeing Q1/Q2 at their coming lights. :thinking:


----------



## shelm (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

T1

:nana:


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



shelm said:


> T1
> 
> :nana:


Quarter in English is trimestre in Spanish  before probably the T.


----------



## shelm (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

i don't know espanish so i thought 12 : trei = 4 months (Jan-Avril).

4 months is a cuatro (quarter) after all.

no?


----------



## Alfred143 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

I wonder if it's worth waiting for the Partner v2 from what we know so far from the specs.
Aesthetically they are much different, but spec wise the improvements would you say are marginal compared to the v1?


----------



## Danielsan (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*

Last year i read about a new EDC light from armytek that should arrive in Q1 2014 but now i cant find any information about this light on the website, i think its removed. It was a pretty cool looking light available for CR123 and AA etc.. I think the model was called "smart". Whats the matter with this light?


----------



## markr6 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



Danielsan said:


> Last year i read about a new EDC light from armytek that should arrive in Q1 2014 but now i cant find any information about this light on the website, i think its removed. It was a pretty cool looking light available for CR123 and AA etc.. I think the model was called "smart". Whats the matter with this light?



The Smart A1, A2, etc plus some new stuff like the Forsage look pretty cool, but still nowhere to be found. I feel like the Smart and Tiara were announced way too early. "Too smart to be produced"  Their website currently says 69.95 but "out-of-stock"


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*

My understanding is the Smart is changed to Prime. Prime Pro is planned for release(?) end of May, according to ArmyTek post on CPFMarketplace. I am looking at their 18650 Prime Pro but also considering the upcoming MBI Zeus.


----------



## LEDburn (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



shelm said:


> i don't know espanish so i thought 12 : trei = 4 months (Jan-Avril).
> 
> 4 months is a cuatro (quarter) after all.
> 
> no?



No. You clearly don't know spanish, or math.

12÷4=3

So, 4 months is a third


----------



## Phry (May 25, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, F...*



photonmaster said:


> Good question! Come on Armytek, any news? We need the Grizzly and the V2 Wizard Pro! NEED :duh2:


----------



## kj2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I just returned a Partner C1. Lots of debris inside/at the led. Wasn't expecting this from ArmyTek..





Crappy phone-pic


----------



## photonmaster (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: <<NEW>> ArmyTek - Grizzly, Smart, Partner, Wizard Pro, Tiara Pro, Gallant, Forsa*



kj2 said:


> I just returned a Partner C1. Lots of debris inside/at the led. Wasn't expecting this from ArmyTek..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is a disgrace.

Armytek have went down in my estimation considerably in recent months. Niggles with UI's and too many promised lights and due dates just not delivered.


----------

